# New to the Game and this Site



## Golf Newbie (Mar 20, 2012)

I am new to golf. My friends and I are getting too old to play basketball anymore so we have turned to competitive golf against one another. They have been playing since youth and have the advantage. They are trying to teach me but it hasn’t been easy.

Recently I found an ebook titled ‘The Simple Golf Swing’ by David Nevogt. It breaks down golf swing mechanics in their simplest form and has helped me a lot. My problem is changing from a level baseball swing to an arcing golf swing (if that makes sense).

‘The Simple Golf Swing’ has definitely helped, but any other help woud be greatly appreciated


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Using a baseball diamond, just think that you are swinging at a very low, outside fast ball, and that you are swinging inside out to right field. (if you are right handed) I am talking about a ball that is so low, that it is in the dirt. 

Look up, or google, what an "inside to out" swing path is from the top of the swing to the ball impact. Don't worry about anything else, just learn, and understand what an inside to out swing path to the ball is. With out knowing this swing path you will never hit a decent ball on a consistent basis. 

As for swinging to hit the ball to right field, here's what I mean by that. You are in the batter's box, with your body aligned from your toes to your shoulders towards center field. Your ball target line is also towards center field, and parallels your body alignment. By swinging inside to out you are swinging the club to right field, or even first base if that makes more sense. The angle of the club face will square up from this right field swing path, and hit the ball to center field. This, assuming you have the correct grip, and ball placement for your swing.

Of course the easier way to learn the golf swing, (IMHO) which is my favorite is to learn the game backwards, from the green to the tee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golf Newbie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

That makes sense. My buddies have been telling me to try and hit a blade of grass to get under the ball. 

I will try your method at the range and see how it works. At least I don't have to worry about any hazards there.

As for the green I'm actually not too bad at that.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd be careful about trying to "get under the ball". You want to hit the ball first, then hit the ground with your irons. To me when someone says to "get under the ball", it means the golfer might be trying to, or is prone to "scooping" the ball. That could also be suspect thinking on my part. :dunno: What I do is focus on a spot on the turf I want the club to hit, which is just in front of the ball. I don't focus much on the ball itself. If I hit the spot, on the turf, in front of the ball, the ball just gets in the way when I hit it first. Another way to look at it is my low point of my swing is in front of the ball. Still another way to look at it is my divot starts just after I hit the ball.

I never ground my club behind the ball. Doing this means I have set the low point of my swing behind the ball. If my swing's low point is in back of the ball, I will be prone to hitting fat shots. If I ground my club at all, it is just in front of the ball, which is where I want my low point of my swing to be.


----------



## Golf Newbie (Mar 20, 2012)

*FrogsHair*

That makes a little more sense. Aiming in front allows me to swing through the ball instead of under it. 

Thanks for the help. I may be calling on you again.


----------



## Golf Newbie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Kathy*

Thanks.

I'll get there. We're pretty competitive so if I don't these guys will never let me live it down. 


Actually, I just want to learn the game and have fun.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually I think those folks who play the game just for the fun of it have an easier time learning the game. At least learning the game enough to be happy with their own scores. They tend to play with a more relaxed attitude. This also means they will swing easier, and in much more control. Poor shots do not up set them. They know that poor shots are always going to be a part of their game, as it it is for all golfers. Understanding this means they will not be frustrated when hitting their next shot.:thumbsup:


----------

